# I have a question about my hash



## Columbian Connection (Jul 24, 2005)

Has any one had white mold grow on their hash? I had some blond hash in a pill bottle for about a month. It was kind of moist when I put it in there. When I looked at it today about 7 grams of the 14 I have had white mold on it. I had to trim it off and throw it away. Never had that happen before. Any Ideas?


----------



## Hick (Jul 24, 2005)

CC, you answerd your own Q.     "It was moist"   IMO, it should be finely chopped, into near dust, and left to dry for a minimum 24 hrs before pressing.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 24, 2005)

I knew that part, its just I have had moist hash before, but its never done that before. It's still moist. Should I chop it up as you say? If I dry it out as in tiny pieces how can I press it? I don't make hash so I don't know what I should do.


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2005)

once it is dry, usually within 24-48 hrs, I start pessing. The heat developed by pressing it tight, usually melds it back together. If not, a li' bit of heat can be supplied.


----------



## natorious (May 23, 2009)

dont close the top of the pill bottle.


----------

